# Es lo mismo DGA que DRI ???

## ESTIMULO

Creo que tengo activado el modo DRI, o al menos esto es lo que me dice el glxinfo:

```
 $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: VA Linux Systems, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Rage128 20020221 Pro AGP 1x x86/MMX/3DNow!/SSE

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 4.0.4

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_histogram, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_object, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_MESA_window_pos, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_histogram, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_object, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_MESA_window_pos, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x25 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x29 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x2d 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x31 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

```

Pero cuando trato de arrancar la maquina virtual de el vmware me dice que mi servidor no soporta el modo DGA y la verdad es que va lentisimo.

Mi tarjeta grafica es una ATI rage 128. 

Hay alguna opcion que tenga que marcar al hacer el kernel para activar el modo DGA? o quizas alguna variable USE?

Saludetes

----------

## DRi_

en el documento de las Use está como una variable, y cuando estuve mirando el vmware para tener el soporte dga tenia que recompilar las xfree si no estaba compilado con dga.

Mira los documentos para más información.

----------

## krawek

lo solucionaste?

----------

## ESTIMULO

Sip, ya encontre cual era mi problema. Realmente lo tenia todo, solo me faltaba ponerle un comentario a la linea Option que muestro aqui:

```
# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      #Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection 

```

en el fichero de configuracion de las X (/etc/X11/XF86Config). Le doy las gracias a r09 del foro de EOL por la ayuda  :Wink: 

Saludetes

----------

## MaxDamage

Si pero activando DGA con drivers de ATI (que es lo que hiciste al comentar esa linea), cuando un programa intenta arrancar un modo DGA (como fakenes) se queda la pantalla en blanco y hay q reiniciar. Alguien sabe como arreglarlo?

----------

